# buffedCast 499 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (25. Juli 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2016)

meine frage: wird der buffedcast thread jemals früher eröffnet?


----------



## Xanjos (25. Juli 2016)

WOW

 

Ich denke über eine Vorbestellung von Legion und den damit verbundenen Bonus Boost auf Stufe 100 nach. Was ist eurer Meinung nach die ideale Klasse/Skillung dafür? Dabei ist vermutlich zu beachten, welcher Charakter am wenigsten Übung benötigt und sofort auch für Klassenneulinge spielbar ist.

 

Gruß Xanjos


----------



## Xanjos (25. Juli 2016)

Overwatch

 

Ist es normal für Teamshooter, dass ich beim Ranking Punkte verliere, nur weil das komplette Team verloren hat - unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Leistung? Immerhin ist es ja eine Randomsuche, ich kann also garnicht beeinflussen, mit wem ich zusammengewürfelt werde.

 

Ich weiss nicht, wie es sich bei anderen Spielen verhält, aber wenn ich beispielsweise die meisten Kills habe oder sogar auch das "Highlight des Spiels" gewesen bin finde ich es unangemessen, wenn ich dann trotzdem einstecken muss, weil das komplette Team soeben verloren hat

 

Gruß Xanjos


----------



## Xanjos (25. Juli 2016)

Pokémon GO

 

(ein Paar nicht KOMPLETT ernst gemeinte Fragen...) Wie kann ich jetzt noch mit einem Handy durch die Gegend laufen, ohne mich als Pokémon GO Spieler zu outen? Gibt es Tricks, wie man weniger auffällig Pokémon sammeln kann, wenn man eben NICHT auffallen möchte? Habt ihr Vorschläge, um nicht dauerhaft auf das Handy starrend im Stop-And-Go Verfahren die Straße entlang gehen zu müssen - in der eigenen Nachbarschaft womöglich noch?

:-)

 

Ein besorgter Bürger.

Gruß Xanjos


----------



## Seangral (26. Juli 2016)

Moin,

 

Fragen zu WoW:

 

- derzeit kann man im Kleiderschrank nur 20 Sets speichern, ist hier eine Erweiterung geplant? (20 sind definitiv zu wenig)

- ist ein Set erstellt kann man es weder löschen, noch umbenennen (man kann zwar die Items wechseln, aber der Name bleibt gleich)

 

- gibt es schon Infos, wann das Event wirklich beginnt? Diesen Mi oder erste nächste Woche?

 

Achja, hätt ich gewusst, was das für ein Stress mit etwa 12k gesammelten Kisten ist, hätt ichs wohl gelassen *ächz*.

 

Grüße

 

Seangral


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2016)

Grüße gehen raus an PatieKrice, Wynn, Ogil und Aun.


----------

